# Laurel and Hardy



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

@Dran and @cjmmm47 make quite the pair. Planned on picking these Thursday if they were still there but @Dran let me know he had me covered. You went way over the top and I can't thank you enough.










Told you he wasn't done @OneStrangeOne


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Wow! Beautiful gesture, Joe.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Glad they made it! It was out of convieniance/laziness! Been thinking of hitting you for a while, and didn't know what you liked/too lazy dig through the threads! Plus, it helped @cjmmm47 buy some glasses!


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 13, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## cjmmm47 (Aug 5, 2018)

@csk415 this was all @Dran, he gets all the credit from both me and you on this one... I just happened to have the goods and was able to act as a facilitator for his schemes haha

Enjoy them sir!


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Super hit from Stanley and Oliver!:smile2:


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

A bomb box ..holy macaroni, shiver me timbers. Well done fellas.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Very nice!! 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Accessory to bombing - love it ! Nice job gentlemen


----------

